# Reminton 1100 20 gauge price



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Got a buddy looking to sell a mint condition Remington 1100 20 gauge with a 28 inch slug barrel. Shotty was used 2 times. Whats the going price for this?

Dwayne


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

check gun broker.....is it a regular 20? light weight, or light weight magnum all of that makes a difference and I really can't say I have seen a 28in slug barrel they are usually shorter if truly a slug barrel ?? 
450 is a + or - starting point , but I haven't really price any lately and on gun broker go to advanced search and see what they are being bought for, not what people are asking, and keep in mind that is nationwide and not just Ohio


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought one last year with a 21" mod barrel, paid $125. Older gun, looks like brand spanking new.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

As Ironman said, their are 30 different versions of the 1100 in my book. A standard 1100 in mint condition (excellent) is $450.00, $350.00 in very good condition. These book prices tend to be a little higher than most folks want to pay, but a willing buyer won't get hurt to bad at that price. These prices are from The Standard Catalog of Firearms 22nd Edition.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Its has 2 barrels with it . One is a 21 inch and the other is a 26 mod barrel. Trying to get a serial number from him for it . He is waiting for his grandson to come over to get it as he is 78 and cant see the numbers .
Thanks
Dwayne


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would agree with $450 maybe a little more with extra barrels and condition.


----------

